# 2000 F150 & Meyers plow



## weewilly (May 13, 2009)

Hi Guys/Ladies
I am looking to purchace a F150 4x4 and put a Meyrts plow on it to do my driveway.
In the Meyers ezmatch sustem they list a 2000-2003 F150 4/wd (7700)
What does the 7700 refer to (gross weight vehicle)?
a 99-2004 f250super duty has a specification of front G A W R of 5200lb
Please help pull a little wool off my eyes <g>
weewilly


----------



## weewilly (May 13, 2009)

20 hits and no one has a clue; glad I am not the only one.
To those who looked and didn't have a good answer thanks for your time.
Weewilly


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

What are you trying to determine? Which trucks have a specific plow application? Or which mount you'd need for a '97-03 F150?

Which mount series will you be running, EZ-Classic, EZ-Plus, Xpress?

7700 is the GVWR btw....not sure why your comparing the GVWR of an F150 with the Front Axle Weight Rating of a super duty and I'm sure its unclear to others as well so thats likely why you haven't had a response. 

A little more incite and we can help.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;783063 said:


> 7700 is the GVWR btw....not sure why your comparing the GVWR of an F150 with the Front Axle Weight Rating of a super duty and I'm sure its unclear to others as well so thats likely why you haven't had a response.
> .


Maybe he's confused by why Meyrts rolleyes has ALL those numbers listed in the match guide. 

Ford makes trucks in a number of configurations, the F150 is available with more then one GVWR. the 7700GVWR truck is the only unit that can accept a plow. The reason for all the different F250 listings are the various front axle ratings/engine combinations allow for different size/types of plows. If you 2000 F150 does not have a 7700GVWR then you can not install a Meyer plow on it, nor most other manufacturers plows either.

As B&B said more information in a clearly formated question will get better response


----------



## weewilly (May 13, 2009)

Thank you Basher you waded thru the muck in my mind and found a pearl I guess because they stated 7700 I wasnt sure is it was a pound specification axel specification or what thank you
Weewilly


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

It's _Meyer_ not Meyers. No "s".


----------

